# Do you guys fish for trout in the surf?



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

I dont see many reports here of folks fishing for trout.Since I became nuts over lite tackle sharkin I havent put as much time into trout fishing,but I love to catch fish on lures.What are some of the lures you use that work real well?Here are some of mine that all have caught fish...

































The two grubs shown are my favorites.The Bass Assassin Electric Chicken Paddletail,and the DOA CAL Series root beer/chartreuse paddletail.I have caught more trout and a few flounder on those than anything.The Mirrolures posted have caught plenty of fish as well,but seem to work best for me in a very calm surf.The suspending models work ok in rougher conditions,but the grubs seem to be the best.Please post up what works well for you in the surf.Im always looking for something new.Thanks.

forgot to mention I use 1/4 and 1/8th size jigheads.either plain lead or red.Just my preference.The jigs shown...some have caught pompano and even a few whiting when laced with shrimp.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

This time of the year to trout seem to hold to the shallow water way up in the creeks. The dark bottom keeps the water warmer.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

Yeah,the trout are gonna be where it is warmest for sure.I was actually thinking of the lack of reports during spring thru fall for the trout.Just havent seen many people post trying for them in the surf.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

If you post too detailed reports of the really desirable fish, everyone and his brother will be in your spot or the well known spots trying to catch 'em. Some things are best kept quiet. 

I have a box full of the paddle tail grubs you showed, favorite is the rootbeer/chart, white/hot orange tail, the mullet color with a dark back clear bottom with holo tinsel, and the electric chicken. 

What do you use to get any distance with 1/8th and 1/4 oz jigs? Do you stand knee+ deep or wear waders? That's my kind of fishing, light finesse is how I learned to fish in freshwater...would love to drag some light jigs around the surf for trout, weakies, flounder, and reds. And yes bucktails are great when tipped with shrimp in the suds, caught a few nice whiting and croaker doing that, hot pink or hot pink/white is my favorite bucktail color.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

For distance its all about using small Sufix mono and a rod made for casting that weight.I use a Falcon 7ft 1/8-3/8 fast action coastal model with a el cheapo Sonora 4000.It will sling a 1/4 around 30 or 40 yds with ease.The 1/8th maybe not so far that easy,but it isnt about the distance.You put yourself in a place where you can reach really just beyond the breakers and your hit will come between there and where you are.I did just get a Stella 4000 and a Trevala rod for catching some heavier fish.I want to get a Blacktip to hit a lure this year.That is one of my goals.I know that sounds crazy.


One thing I was gonna mention.When you fish that way in the surf,modify your retrieve from bouncing off the bottom to a slow steady retrieve until you find what will get them to hit.But I bet you know that already since you fish jigs.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

Trout are one of my all time favorite species but like smoothlures said you cant post to much in reports about them or everyone will know your secrets i dont mind sharin with the hardcores through a pm i just dont want all the tourists to know my spots because for the most part theres never anyone in them!

as for lures i have the most success on black smoke grubs with red or white half oz jig heads and mostly all color mirrolures rat-l-traps work pretty good too also live peanut mullet on a bottom rig you cant go wrong with that when there in the water thick.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

Thats the part of my concept of fishing that blows them away.I dont fish spots,so there is nothing to give away.When I surf fish (with the exception of when Im sharkin) I dont stay in a spot long.I may cover a couple of miles of beach,and then switch to a completely different beach alltogether.I understand what you are saying,especially when you guys are fishing a tourist heavy place.But its not about the all secret honey hole.They dont exist much in the surf.Most of these fish we fish for are movers.You got to move with them to catch fish.The average touron even if given the starting point to a successful portion of beach to fish,probably wont move more than 50 feet one way. Again,I do understand that you guys have a crowded
situation during touron times,and you dont want to see people using places/things you share on here in "your" spots,but dont sweat it.The new "spot" will be two miles away tomorrow.Cheers.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

yeah you are right most of the times the fish move BUT! i do have a few spots that are always good. but now that im in the process of moving 7 miles south to surfside i have to pick out new spots all over again i went out to the beach looking today and got absolutely nothing done because of it i was out for hours looking for things that caught my eye nothing out of the ordinary yet but i did see a school of mullet moving down a creek over by surfside pier that was a real good sign that something good is gonna happen soon


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

Youll find spots,but look at it more from a broad picture.Pick a favorite starting point,and work from there.I have fished that area,but really more south of there.....and even in that place I think of,my starting point is a two mile walk.Then I either work my way back,or end up farther away for a long walk back.But,its nice when I have a cooler of fish when I see the guys who stayed up at the "easy" spot and they only caught a few.Being able to move up the beach is gonna get you more fish,I guarantee it.Think "mobile"


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

i may have to give that a try this year i have never stayed to mobile on the beach i will usually move 4 times at most but then again i stick to the piers mainly because when that warm weather hits it is impossible to fish from the beach i have always had pretty good luck in the surf but way better luck on the pier im gonna try to be more surf savy this year though i want to try and find the big chopper blues this year that would be a blast on light tackle


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

You see that one I got posted on one of these threads?I caught him before the breakers just about in the wash.I can understand the pier being more productive up to a point.Sometimes the fish for whatever reason are out beyond range,and a pier helps with that problem.For me,I never got along
with piers at all.I think Im too restless for it.Keeping me in a spot when Im sharkin is about enough to drive me crazy.Sometimes patience will pay off at one spot when sharkin,especially if you had good success there before.
But you try carrying one rod,some bottom rigs,and some lures,and move around some and see if it works for you.I bet it will.

A little cooler/tackle bag is all you need.Heck,I manage to carry two rods that way some days.That way I dont have to switch between lures and shrimp,etc.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

yeah i did see that picture that was mighty fine lookin blue i believe i will finally invest in a piar of waders this year and load my vest up with lures and just walk and throw all day one day this year and see how that works for me thanks for the hints though i have been fishing since i was 8 and i still learn new stuff everyday from people on this site its pretty cool.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

Early on in the year try a bottom rig with shrimp.Once you catch "bait",stop and take a break and cut em up in small pieces.You will get blues if they are around,and as a bonus,,,whiting too.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

i have always had pretty good luck live lining the little whiting the only problem is sharks get to them before anything else i dont have a problem with that but the horry county police do but big blues are definitely on my hit list this year.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

How far out are you walking? And you're slowly walking down the beach dragging a rig behind you? 

I'd love to see a picture of what you carry your stuff with. I hate going with a bulky heavy cooler, a tackle bag full of lead, 2-3 rods, a chair, 2-3 sand spikes, ect...


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

Youll get em.The big ones were here last year in May.The way you describe that you are gonna fish,I would say you cant miss.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

I have a cooler that also has two or 3 pockets on it.In one pocket I have bottom rigs already tied and ready.In the other pocket I have jigs and grubs,sometimes a topwater.That and one rod,never more than two.Stick to your go to rod that will throw far yet feel bites well in close,because that will be where the action is anyway.Right beyond that breaker on in.This is about as simple as it gets,yet you can catch more fish most daysThink of the difference in water you cover vs sitting ina spot,even a good spot.Plus,you start at the good starting spot and play it by ear,then move,around 30 to 40 yds at a click.This puts you in new territory and probably more fish if they are there.No spikes,chairs,no nothing.Your cooler is for your bait and your refreshment.You will need that.As you move this 30 or 40 yds,cast out beyond breaker and let it sit.If nothing,drag it a bit and stir up a sand cloud for a second.If nothing move a little.You will find the fish if they are there,because you are gonna cover the whole area.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Cool deal I will have to try that one day. I guess you leave your cooler on the beach and when you move take it with you?


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

Yeah,exactly.It can be kind of funny.Ill forget to grab it and get 40 or 50 yds away,and double back and get it.You kind of get a system down where you come back in from the water and grab your bag and then proceed on down a ways.This is real simple fishing,it doesnt get any easier.But you will find out when you do it that your friends will envy you when you report to them all your catches.Remember,people try to make everything more difficult than it has to be.They get mad when their "honey hole" fails them,
and try to out think themselves.Then they go right back to the hole with a different plan.Well,what if the fish just arent there that day?When you move you will find all the holes,and I bet you will stumble on to ones you would have never found.Im not an expert at this by any long stretch,I just got this system of fishing from an older gentleman who could walk me to death all day long,but I noticed after awhile when I fished with him I always carried a heavy cooler home.He never ever fished with anything but shrimp,and bait he caught with the shrimp for cutbait.And he caught whiting,pomps,trout,blues,sharks,you name it.....we used to average 5 to 6 miles,but it was always worth it.Thats how I learned this.....Im trying to unlearn it for sharkin,because you have to stay in one spot for long periods....drives me nuts.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

I see we kind of got away from the "trout" thread,but this will apply to trout fishing in the surf as well.Difference is youre throwing your favorite trout lure.When you find a trout,stay at that spot longer,then move on if you dont pick up a second one.If you find a bigger blue,chances are you aint finding trout,or much else in that spot,because evrything in the water runs like heck from those teeth.Just move on and find what your after.

Depending on how far out the breaker is,I wear breathable waders and wader shoes,or when its warm I wear a 10.00 pair of shoes from Walmart.
That has saved me from rays,jellyfish,etc.

Just you-cooler-rod-and the fish you will go find.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

yeah we got of the trout thing i need to buy some waders for trout fishin thats the only time i ever really get in the water the cold dosent bother me but whats lurking under me does i had this one spot last year i would throw cut mullet on a bottom rig and everytime time casted within 2 minutes top you would be pulling in a 2 pound or bigger trout it was like that every night in november


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I usually don't go deeper than knee deep to avoid getting my reels dunked and to stay away from the jelly fish. I will be picking up some waders for trout when I get closer to the beach though. 

What time of year do we see trout in the surf? I remember catching a few one June soaking mullet. I know they stay in the inlets year round but not sure about the surf. They bunch up in the fall and that's when most people target them.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

I imagine Cutbait could answer better for your area.In Charleston we have caught them 12 months out the year.But in winter its usually around inlets that are near the surf and have creeks feeding out.But April thru November
they are here,just a matter of hunting them down,and figuring out what they will eat.Sometimes its shrimp,cutmullet,finger mullet,a croaker,lures of all types.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

SmoothLures said:


> What time of year do we see trout in the surf? I remember catching a few one June soaking mullet. I know they stay in the inlets year round but not sure about the surf. They bunch up in the fall and that's when most people target them.


late october till early december has been the big trout run for me so far to where i can go out and only target trout in the surf but i have only been here for a little less then a year so im sure it changes


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

October is the motherlode month for sure.I read about NC guys gettin them then too.I have always caught some on shrimp early in the season,usually April.Then they dont seem to hit it anymore and you got to get them to hit lures or other bait.A trout up to about 17 or 18 inches will nail shrimp,but the bigger ones you gotta get them on mullet,or croaker usually.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

i have caught some big ole specks on live peanut mullet i dont think i have ever caught a trout on shrimp though


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

Truthfully the trout that hit shrimp are gonna be down near the legal size for the most part.I have seen a few hosses caught with shrimp,but usually over 17 inches they are eatin meat.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

all this fishin talk is gettin me antsy for the fish to get here i have tryed shrimp for trout a few times the whiting and black drum always seem to get to it first


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

cutbait91 said:


> all this fishin talk is gettin me antsy for the fish to get here i have tryed shrimp for trout a few times the whiting and black drum always seem to get to it first


If you have a problem with catching too many whiting and black drum I need to come fishing with you. 

I've had better luck on cut bait as well. Especially fillets.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

OH NO i have no problem with whiting and black drum what so ever haha i prefer the drum over the whiting though whiting are great to eat but IMO they dont put up much of a fight


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

My buddy and I killed it this past fall with weakies in MB from the surf. So yeah, you bet!


----------



## dangie704 (Jun 4, 2009)

i see that this beach is a well known tourist place but why not share alittle....
these tourist will be there and gone by the time you know it....... they just there for a little fun.... cant catch all the fish..... help show them a good time every now and then........ thats how your county makes there fair share.... but i do understand every fisher man/woman never let out the hot spots cause there will always be some one there.... so im just saying you locals help us tourist out a little put us on some fish.... we wont come everyday:fishing:


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

dangie, If you ever come to Charleston to surf fish,pm me and I will give you any info you would like.In fact,if you come at the right time I will personally take you out surf fishing and put you on a fish or three.We have a tourist trade here as well,and I have never had issues with helping folks out.I will say I totally understand why folks are shy to share much,especially along the Grand Strand.Tourists tend to act ridiculous on the beach at times,and alot have no regard for the fishermen.I have had people swim into my shark lines I had out before daylight.They show up and run right into the water where Im fishing.But,if Im not sharkin I dont stay in a spot long,so I can overlook things better than alot can.Its all good,and the water is for everyone to enjoy.I can move when ignorance trys to follow me,so its all good.Hope I can help if you need it.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

like i said before i dont mind sharin info with the hardcores that take trips here to fish. its the people that come here and cast a fishin rod once every 3 years that i dont care to share much with unless there in bikinis then well i will hook the fish for them and let em reel it in


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, I'm the first to share tips and tie rigs for everyone and share baits on the piers, and always let kids catch my fish, but it's the folks who don't have the passion and don't care to learn by trial and error I don't like helping. 

I've never turned down helping anyone via PM; if they care enough to ask I'll share any tips and tricks and spots I haven't promised to keep to myself. Just don't see any point in posting it for everyone to read and not even receiving a thanks.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

yeah im always down for helping kids and tying rigs for them im still young but nothin makes me happier then seeing a young kid with a passion for fishing its much better that their on the piers or in the surf then on the streets getting in trouble


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

I hear ya on that.Youre right about one thing...if a guy really is serious,you will hear from him,and discuss it elewhere.I have learned from belonging to alot of sites over the years that unless you are talking exact locations and such,it really does no harm to discuss fishing and tactics and that.Cheers guys.Its nice to be on a site with guys who want to fish.Thats the part that counts.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

i can talk tactics with anyone all day everyday... maybe this is why i can never keep a steady girlfriend i cant ever find anything to talk about but fishing


----------



## Inleted (Jan 20, 2010)

I walk my dog on the beach a lot and at low tide there are allows schools of finger mullet or other bait fish swimming near shore, saw them up until mid-December this year following them would be a good start.


----------



## Inleted (Jan 20, 2010)

I walk my dog on the beach a lot and at low tide there are always schools of finger mullett and other baitfish real close to the beach, saw them up til mid December last year, following them would be a good start


----------



## Inleted (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry about that I thought I deleted the first message


----------



## WilliamLewis (Jan 10, 2009)

*myrtle beach fishing !!!*

trout fishing been great here this winter till it got below 50 and it fell way off and i waded all winter for trout but got nice reds and even a few nice blues and black drum !!! piers arent bad here either !!!! all caught on lures except black drum thats was with shrimp !!!


----------

